

CamelCase vs underscores: Scientific showdown - ux-app
http://whathecode.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/camelcase-vs-underscores-scientific-showdown/

======
ux-app
I was surprised to see a 50:50 split for camelcase vs underscores, especially
with a reasonably sized sample (~1500 votes)

My own preference is for underscores and judging by a lot of the javascript I
read I was expecting a landslide in favor of camelcase.

~~~
NamTaf
I'm with you on preferring underscores.

I noticed that one of the 'benefits' of CamelCase was that it's easier (aka.
faster) to type however I'm not convinced that's a benefit. In my mind, each
line of code should involve spending some time thinking about its content and
structure both as an individual line and within the context of the broader
codebase. Underscores force you to slow down and consider your variables and
to me that seems beneficial.

Maybe if you're hacking together some fast script that you want to rapidly
test and debug then coding speed would be beneficial but I have always
approached coding as a slower, more deliberate step-by-step process. This may
however stem from my mainly doing code in Matlab, et. al. for computational
analysis, where considering how the maths is performed is just as important as
laying down variables.

(Disclaimer: Unless I'm doing a night-before homework assignment in uni, at
which point my variable names become 'fuck', 'fuckfuck', 'fuckitall', etc.)

------
Whathecode
Given the many views this blog post has gotten, I've decided to finally write
up a short summary of some follow up studies which have been done:
[http://whathecode.wordpress.com/2013/02/16/camelcase-vs-
unde...](http://whathecode.wordpress.com/2013/02/16/camelcase-vs-underscores-
revisited/)

------
lvh
I'd be okay with _consistently_ using underscores, but a pet peeve of mine is
that Python's PEP 8 underscoring rule is subjective; you're allowed to do
things like "isinstance" because it's "easy" to read, so when you use some
method you really have no idea if it'll be some_method(...) or somemethod(...)
:/

------
uvTwitch
Speed of reading is not a benefit; I prefer careful comprehension to quick
comprehension.

